# Can't find a specific over the door mirror?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*How’s this: http://www.potterybarn.com/products/over-the-door-mirror/*


*Or you can make your own frame and install your own mirror so it would be custom to your door and your wife’s taste. *


----------

